# electric nail/staple gun



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to buy a electric nail/stapler for a project on our railroad any suggestions where to buy one at a good price.Thanks for any help/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great timing Pete, I was thinking about one myself. Anyone have any experience with this 3-in-1 Harbor Freight tool: 

 Nailer


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

For what it is worth, I have yet to find an electric or manual stapler that is worth the money you pay for. I used to do upholstery part-time, usually at night after the kids were asleep. I desperately looked for an electric or manual stapler so I wouldn't have to fire up the compressor and wake the neighborhood. 

This was a couple of years ago and maybe they have improved a bit but I always end up using my air-powered stapler/nailer. And, btw, the brad-nailer that Harbor Freight sometimes sells for $15 or so works great for occaisional use. 

Bill W


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. We are going to try and build some mountains this summer and need to get a electric nailer/stapler to attach the chicken wire to the side of the railbed i would try to explane how we are going to do this but it would not make a lot of sense. When i learn to post pictures i will post pictures of what we are doing. Thanks again for the reply/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used my Arrow ET200 brad nailer (no staples) for at least four years now and absolutley love it to bits. One of the best tools I own.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Built this with it 














It was great for this fence 














and this dock


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

PDK, can you use smaller 23 gauge headless pins with it? 

BTW, excellent work!


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

No. Just one gauge -- and it's more like five or six years, btw. 

I got mine at Canadian Tire, but I believe you can get one at Sears. 

Also, btw, it may be electric but it's not quiet. It makes quite a loud bang, and depending on your service, the lights may flash in your house each time you fire. Really. 


cheers...pete


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

A wire nailer is pretty neat, wish I had one. I do have an air nailer that shoots 18 ga, but that's too big sometimes. 

JErry


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

pdk great looking work and thanks for the reply. But i need a stapler to hold the chicken wire in place while applying the burlap soaked in cement/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a electric staple gun at Sears over 20 years ago that shoots 3/8ths staples with up to 1/2 inch legs. I did the entire roof of our house (2400 square feet) 4 layers of 15 and 30 pound roofing felt with it. It still works though it misfires fairly often. I think something like that would work as long as the load does not put the staples in tension.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 04/10/2008 1:27 PM 
A wire nailer is pretty neat, wish I had one. I do have an air nailer that shoots 18 ga, but that's too big sometimes. 
JErry

I hear you. 
One of the benefits of 7/8ths scale is...the scale -- beams, boards, posts, etc, tend to be bigger. 

Just the same, I'd love one of these 

http://thefastenercompany.com/grex_p635.htm


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

as usual, Pete, great photos; I use a Home Depot cheapy electric stapler to shoot tiny nails. I also have an air gun stapler but it has too much pressure for small jobs where I don't want the nails disappearing


----------



## jaycosnett (Jan 4, 2008)

I've had great luck so far with this: 

http://www.blackanddecker.com/ProductGuide/Product-Details.aspx?ProductID=9417 

My problem with the "little" electric nailers was I needed to drive something longer than 5/8" (for trestles), and I couldn't see dragging around the weight, noise and hose of an air gun. 

Mine was refurbished from eBay, which was the only way it was worth it--including shipping it was less than $60--since I think it lists for something absurd like $199! But so far so good and it shares batteries w/my drill. (From what I've heard, the only advantage to the 12V over the 18V is the length of time between charges, which is already very long with the 12V. But if you had or wanted B&D 18V tools, that would be another advantage.)


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

For my building projects (scale buildings) i use a pin gun. It uses the 23guage headless nails and i love it. For bigger projects I use a brad gun. Sadly both are air power, but i do have a "quiet" run compressor. Quiet means it only wakes half the neighborhood. 
Terry


----------

